# Chipmunks!



## CourtneyS (4 mo ago)

Chipmunks (I think) are absolutely destroying my yard. Help! There are holes everywhere. I have paid to have someone set up traps (caught at least 12). Just set up my own traps. How do I fix my yard and grow grass again? I also never want to see a chipmunk again!


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Those are classic chipmunk holes. There's no excavated dirt laying around. Chipmunks are really tidy. But I've never seen them in such quantity. The problem with chipmunk burrows is when the chipmunks move out, the yellowjackets move in. I'd much rather have chipmunks.


----------



## CourtneyS (4 mo ago)

****o1 said:


> Those are classic chipmunk holes. There's no excavated dirt laying around. Chipmunks are really tidy. But I've never seen them in such quantity. The problem with chipmunk burrows is when the chipmunks move out, the yellowjackets move in. I'd much rather have chipmunks.


They are like this in numerous parts of my yard. How do I get rid of them?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Could be a Norway Rat. Similar hole construction to chipmunks/thirteen-lined ground squirrels, except these rats cluster their holes near buildings.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

The chipmunks i had were messy, digging under the sidewalk for their burrow. Look like vole holes to me, battled them before also. The chipmunks left after i kept pounding the holes closed, and poured a bunch of Tomcat animal repellent. It has cinnamon, garlic and peppermint oil granules, sent them packing. Sprinkle around their area and down the hole. Probably helped that i stopped feeding the birds sunflower seeds, they were stocking up like it was a buffet.


----------

